# what am i doing wrong Christmas moss dying



## lithevantim (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I have just transferred christmas moss into a new tank:

Ph 6.7
KH: 3
GH: 4
Nitrate 20ppm
temp: 26 degrees celsius

4 watts per gallon.

It's looking really dull and a bit brown throughtout.

I don't know what i have done wrong.

Is temp to high?

Does it just take a while for the moss to adapt?

What should i do to get it back on track?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you fertilize the water column (other than nitrates)?


----------



## lithevantim (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes i use the pps pro dosing regime


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

i think your lights are probably a little too high. moss doesnt need too much at all

another thing is that moss is a debris magnet, are you sure you just dont have a ton of debris from the new substrate?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

temp is also a bit high, try no more than 25 degrees celsius...


----------



## 123757727 (Jul 13, 2010)

i believe it's the temp, i moss turn brown when the temp when up to 26.


----------

